# Moderation Sedation Symbol - Trying  to understand the Moderate



## msingh23 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trying  to understand the Moderate  Sedation Symbol indicate next to CPT. What exactly it means? 
  Does this CPT must be accompany by a Moderate Sedation CPT  
  Does this CPT  included moderate  sedation?
 Please asssist in any way you can I was looking  at CPT 36555 no chart attach to this it was just a conversation with a coworker we are new to coding?
  Thanks for all feedback.


----------



## Laurakatz7 (Dec 2, 2014)

The code 36555 already includes moderate sedation. See the little bullseye next to the code, that indicates that it is already included in the code.


----------



## msingh23 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks you for your response.
   Does the Dr. have to document moderae sedation in his chart for procedure Or  not necessary ?
Thanks


----------

